# Swedish contingent: +1



## CharlesB (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello!

After lurking around here for quite some time I've decided that the hour is come to emerge from the shadows. As it were.

I've played the piano since childhood and have fashioned tunes of some sort or other upon it for about as long. MIDI-based composition came after, and actual thought-out orchestration is a more recent development.

Right now I'm at the (in)famous stage where I need to weigh ambition against reality and come to some sort of decision whether to _go for it_, or be content with an unrealized dream. I'm sure you know it well.

In the meantime I'll just hang out here. 8)


----------



## bbunker (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

Although...I have to admit I'm still lurking. Yep, that was me you bumped into in the shadows. Don't tell anyone.

And if I had a quarter for every unrealized dream...like that one I had the other night where Michael McDonald was singing 'Baa Baa Black Sheep." So, YES. I DO know well what you mean.

Sorry...I shouldn't go on here when I'm writing choral music and drinking heavily.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, lots of Swedes joining up recently.


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

A few more swedes and we can soon have midsommarfest with go-fika and köttbullar
Men ni får stå för kostnaderna, jag fixar salta pinnar.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 21, 2013)

RasmusFors @ 21st October 2013 said:


> A few more swedes and we can soon have midsommarfest with go-fika and köttbullar
> Men ni får stå för kostnaderna, jag fixar salta pinnar.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 21, 2013)

RasmusFors @ 2013-10-21 said:


> A few more swedes and we can soon have midsommarfest with go-fika and köttbullar
> Men ni får stå för kostnaderna, jag fixar salta pinnar.


Check! Jag är på


----------



## MrVoice (Oct 22, 2013)

+1


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 22, 2013)

Välkommen!!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 22, 2013)

Tjena!


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 22, 2013)

RasmusFors @ 2013-10-21 said:


> A few more swedes and we can soon have midsommarfest with go-fika and köttbullar
> Men ni får stå för kostnaderna, jag fixar salta pinnar.



Räkna med mig :D


----------



## lee (Oct 22, 2013)

o-[][]-o


----------



## Per Lichtman (Oct 22, 2013)

Jag är född i Sverige och halv-svensk men har bott i USA mesten av mitt liv. Roligt att höra ifrån andra som fortfarande där, även om jag blir lite avundsjuk när jag tänker på att ni fortfarande kan skaffa små sakerna som Lätt och Lagom eller Start flingor medans jag sitter här i Los Angeles helt utan...

(Börjar titta vad det skulle kosta att flygga hem och hälsa på igen).


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 22, 2013)

USA Pros & Cons

Cons : Total avsaknad av Start-flingor, och mestadels isolation från midsommar

Pros : Total avsaknad av melodifestivalen, och mestadels isolation från Petra Mede


----------



## Per Lichtman (Oct 22, 2013)

@RasmusFors Du verkar verkligen ha rätt - jag hur ju ingen aning vem Petra Mede är. 

En annan sak är ju att det inte finns lika många som lagar äkta svenska pannkakor här. Men lyckligtvis så har jag inte sett någon pröva den här metoden. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb7hv2rEYak


----------

